
Domains Claimed from the Top 100K Alexa Leaderboard – Handshake Naming System - rasengan
https://dns.live/topclaim-clean.html
======
verdverm
Shilling that HNS are we? Too bad the bad actors got to it before I did.
Blockchain has a plague of hucksters, that's possible the industry's #1
problem it needs to solve.

~~~
rasengan
> bad actors

Who?

The only off-base individual I see relating to blockchain is you, commenting
on all my posts, with false, libelous comments.

